# MartialTalk on FaceBook



## Bob Hubbard

So I broke down and added a few groups on Facebook as well.

Here's the list, enjoy! 

Kenpotak on FaceBook
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5937751316

MartialTalk on FaceBook
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6351603676

Dark Vengeance Quadrant (K.A.G.)
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6194847082

I.K.V. Devisor
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5356879563

Bob Hubbard Photography
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20587056048


----------



## tshadowchaser

Not to be dumb but what is Facebook?


----------



## bydand

Ok, tshadowchaser beat me to the question.  Vaguely remember hearing something about Facebook, but cannot remember anything about what it is or does.  Enlightenment?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Facebooks another social networking site similar to Myspace.  Seems to be the hot one at the moment.  Some folks spend all day on these sites, me, I'm jus tconfused by all the fuss, but they are good networking tools.  lol


----------



## Drac

tshadowchaser said:


> Not to be dumb but what is Facebook?


 


bydand said:


> Ok, tshadowchaser beat me to the question. Vaguely remember hearing something about Facebook, but cannot remember anything about what it is or does. Enlightenment?


 


			
				Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Facebooks another social networking site similar to Myspace. Seems to be the hot one at the moment. Some folks spend all day on these sites, me, I'm jus tconfused by all the fuss, but they are good networking tools. lol


 
Like Bob said it is a HOT site for the moment..I have an account there..Lots of links for quizes and a whole lot of busy things..Its really hysterical..


----------



## newGuy12

tshadowchaser said:


> Not to be dumb but what is Facebook?



Haha!  As I understand it, 'Facebook' is like a 'myspace' for the "good kids". You see (if I'm wrong someone else can correct me), when 'Facebook' started, they positioned themselves as being the network for a specific demographic:  College students.  As a matter of fact, at one time, if you did not have an email address on a .edu domain, you did not get in.  Period.

Because of this, many high school students who wished to go to college (hence what we might call "good kids"?) wished to be on 'Facebook', because that is where the peers that they looked up to were.

Nowadays its different.  Anybody can join Facebook.  However, you cannot "pimp the page", making it very customized.  It has a cleaner interface -- this is by design?

So, to this day, among younger people, whether one says to another upon first greeting:

1)  "Okay, then Randy, hit me up on my Facebook with the telphone number and we'll go eat sushi with the guys" --> that implicitly says that the user has a goal of "fitting in", having a place with corporate America, or becoming a professional of some sort (Doctor, so on).

2)  "Okay, Randy, gimme a hollaz up on my myspace with the digitz and we'll roll!" --> that suggests that the user is one who can be counted on to lay into the keg of beer and get rowdy with the live rock-n-roll!!!

Like all things, these are just general observations.  Then, there are people like me, middle aged dudes who just get on these things "just because", and am beyond all of this stuff because I am an adult, and simply find it to be a curiosity and wish to not be a complete dullard, out of it.  

Its very interesting to me.  Haha!  It is said that new users, the younger crowd, prefer to communicate via these networking boards rather than by email.  Email is seen as "old fashioned".

Same with sending a text message via a cell phone.  It feels like I have been punched in the stomach when someone sends me a text message.  I hate those things.  This means that I am an old fuddy duddy in that respect.  I am behind the times, and not "with it".




Regards,  Robert


----------



## Drac

newGuy12 said:


> Same with sending a text message via a cell phone. It feels like I have been punched in the stomach when someone sends me a text message. I hate those things. This means that I am an old fuddy duddy in that respect. I am behind the times, and not "with it",Regards, Robert


 
You are not alone Robert..I REFUSE to text, I won't even have that option on my cell phone..If I have something to say to someone I'll call them...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I disabled texting on my phone too.  Can't stand it personally.
Yeah, the uber geek here hates texting, im's, social sites......man I feel old. LOL!


----------



## Rob Broad

Texting is such a pain in the butt.


----------



## Bigshadow

newGuy12 said:


> Same with sending a text message via a cell phone. I hate those things.  This means that I am an old fuddy duddy in that respect.  I am behind the times, and not "with it".



I hate getting phone calls (most of the time), I would rather text.  Texting is cool because I can reply to it WHEN I am ready.  Getting a phone call interrupts and either I take it or don't.  Texting, I can see what it is about and decide to reply.  On a phone call I have to take it, or have to call into voice mail to listen and then decide how to handle it.   Text messaging is quite convenient.

But of course my phone has a keyboard, it is SMART!   Palm Treo 755p.


----------



## Laurentkd

Bigshadow said:


> I hate getting phone calls (most of the time), I would rather text. Texting is cool because I can reply to it WHEN I am ready. Getting a phone call interrupts and either I take it or don't. Texting, I can see what it is about and decide to reply. On a phone call I have to take it, or have to call into voice mail to listen and then decide how to handle it. Text messaging is quite convenient.
> 
> But of course my phone has a keyboard, it is SMART! Palm Treo 755p.


 
Also texting allows you to ask someone a quick question without getting sucked into a long conversation (I HATE talking on the phone!).


----------



## wushu2004

Laurentkd said:


> Also texting allows you to ask someone a quick question without getting sucked into a long conversation (I HATE talking on the phone!).


Also, it allows you to have a conversation when you're in a place where noise is prohibited, (ie. a library) or if you're in a loud place (ie. a rolling stones concert)


----------



## Touch Of Death

Drac said:


> You are not alone Robert..I REFUSE to text, I won't even have that option on my cell phone..If I have something to say to someone I'll call them...


Text messaging rocks! You would think someone who post on a message board as much as you would see the light.
Sean


----------



## Drac

Touch Of Death said:


> Text messaging rocks! You would think someone who post on a message board as much as you would see the light.
> Sean


 

NEVER!!!!!


----------



## Drac

Touch Of Death said:


> Text messaging rocks! You would think someone who post on a message board as much as you would see the light.
> Sean


 
Sitting at home in front of the PC is one thing..Texting is another..


----------



## Touch Of Death

Drac said:


> Sitting at home in front of the PC is one thing..Texting is another..


Would you rather text an ex or talk to her and hear her voice along with the information?
Sean


----------



## newGuy12

Drac said:


> Sitting at home in front of the PC is one thing..Texting is another..



Exactly.  There is a little difference after all, um, its called a _*KEYBOARD!!!

*_:boing2:

LOL


----------



## newGuy12

Touch Of Death said:


> Would you rather text an ex or talk to her and hear her voice along with the information?
> Sean



LOL!  In those extreme situations, send an email, or... communicate through a lawyer!

How in the WORLD those people can input those words with a freaking numeric keyboard -- punch the key again, again, oops!  Hit the wrong key, now back up.

Opps!  scrolled to the next menu, uhoh!


----------



## Touch Of Death

newGuy12 said:


> Exactly. There is a little difference after all, um, its called a _*KEYBOARD!!!*_
> 
> :boing2:
> 
> LOL


Its like a keyboard that requires multiple strikes to get the letter desired. Are you put off by the degree of difficulty? I'm hunt and peck anyway. There is just a tad bit more pecking.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death

Bob Hubbard said:


> So I broke down and added a few groups on Facebook as well.
> 
> Here's the list, enjoy!
> 
> Kenpotak on FaceBook
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5937751316
> 
> MartialTalk on FaceBook
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6351603676
> 
> Dark Vengeance Quadrant (K.A.G.)
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6194847082
> 
> I.K.V. Devisor
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5356879563
> 
> Bob Hubbard Photography
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20587056048


Anyways, I'm in a private kenpo group on faceBook. Look me up. I love to argu...(or rather)  discuss kenpo topics.
Sean Wold


----------



## Drac

Touch Of Death said:


> Would you rather text an ex or talk to her and hear her voice along with the information?
> Sean


 
Talk..I actually get along with eher better now that we are seperated..


----------

